# Vacanthomes.ie



## Brendan Burgess (3 Sep 2021)

I was searching for data or research into vacant homes and came across this government website 






						Home - Vacant Homes Ireland
					






					vacanthomes.ie
				




Has anyone used it? 

Has anyone any links to research on  vacant homes in Ireland?


----------



## arbitron (3 Sep 2021)

I used it 2 years ago for a house that has been vacant for at least 10 years. Nothing has come of it. I logged in just now and the dashboard doesn't show any updates.

I did some investigating myself and could not find the owner. Bank who gave last mortgage is now defunct, new bank could not help. Council could not help. Tried all avenues, including chats with neighbours, local estate agents, priests. A great pity as the house is in a very nice estate and would be a great home.


----------



## AlbacoreA (5 Sep 2021)

I assume this is a means to collate a list of vacant houses so they can tax them.

Its not really to bring more property to the market.


----------



## Purple (6 Sep 2021)

AlbacoreA said:


> I assume this is a means to collate a list of vacant houses so they can tax them.
> 
> Its not really to bring more property to the market.


I suppose the aim is to make it financially less attractive to hold an empty house.


----------



## AlbacoreA (6 Sep 2021)

... and yet the fair deal is a huge disincentive to dispose of houses.

Lack of joined up thinking.


----------



## Purple (7 Sep 2021)

AlbacoreA said:


> ... and yet the fair deal is a huge disincentive to dispose of houses.
> 
> Lack of joined up thinking.


It's called the stick and stick approach.


----------



## AlbacoreA (7 Sep 2021)

Purple said:


> It's called the stick and stick approach.



Lol. Very apt.


----------

